# Sono cornuta e confusa



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

il mio fidanzato semi convivente mi ha profondamente delusa...cosa faccio?


----------



## perplesso (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> il mio fidanzato semi convivente mi ha profondamente delusa...cosa faccio?


2 righe in più di spiegazione farebbero comodo.....


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> il mio fidanzato semi convivente mi ha profondamente delusa...cosa faccio?


Deludilo a tua volta .... Mi associo a perpli ... 3 cose tre in più per capire il grado di delusione :smile:Ciao


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> il mio fidanzato semi convivente mi ha profondamente delusa...cosa faccio?


cerca di capire bene se le sue intenzioni erano quelle di deluderti profondamente 
Se il titolo dice quello per cui sei delusa devi capire tu cosa intendi fare...
cosa puoi "perdonare " è perché i cosa no...


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

ad agosto ho collegato casualmente GPS ai rispettivi nuovi cellulari ,in seguito ho controllato il programma in alcune occasioni particolari..ma non ho mai riscontrato nulla di anomalo rispetto a quanto dicesse.
Martedi sera scorso ho scoperto che è uscito dal suo alloggio di lavoro ed è rientrato alle 2 di notte.dopo mie ripetute
insistenze ha confessato di aver vagato x la citta' e di aver... dato un passaggio...ad una prostituta.
bella scoperta dopo 6 anni di amore giurato e spergiurato...che bastardo.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> il mio fidanzato semi convivente mi ha profondamente delusa...cosa faccio?





danielacala ha detto:


> ad agosto ho collegato casualmente GPS ai rispettivi nuovi cellulari ,in seguito ho controllato il programma in alcune occasioni particolari..ma non ho mai riscontrato nulla di anomalo rispetto a quanto dicesse.
> Martedi sera scorso ho scoperto che è uscito dal suo alloggio di lavoro ed è rientrato alle 2 di notte.dopo mie ripetute
> insistenze ha confessato di aver vagato x la citta' e di aver... dato un passaggio...ad una prostituta.
> bella scoperta dopo 6 anni di amore giurato e spergiurato...che bastardo.


Prima domanda avevi già dei dubbi ( visti i controlli con gps)?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> ad agosto ho collegato casualmente GPS ai rispettivi nuovi cellulari ,in seguito ho controllato il programma in alcune occasioni particolari..ma non ho mai riscontrato nulla di anomalo rispetto a quanto dicesse.
> Martedi sera scorso ho scoperto che è uscito dal suo alloggio di lavoro ed è rientrato alle 2 di notte.dopo mie ripetute
> insistenze ha confessato di aver vagato x la citta' e di aver... dato un passaggio...ad una prostituta.
> bella scoperta dopo 6 anni di amore giurato e spergiurato...che bastardo.


Ma dai s'era persa pora ragassa o aveva la macchina in panne...insensibbbile...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> ad agosto *ho collegato casualmente *GPS ai rispettivi nuovi cellulari ,*in seguito ho controllato il programma *in alcune occasioni particolari..ma non ho mai riscontrato nulla di anomalo rispetto a quanto dicesse.
> Martedi sera scorso ho scoperto che è uscito dal suo alloggio di lavoro ed è rientrato alle 2 di notte.dopo mie ripetute
> insistenze ha confessato di aver vagato x la citta' e di aver... dato un passaggio...ad una prostituta.
> bella scoperta dopo 6 anni di amore giurato e spergiurato...che bastardo.


I grassetti sono una contraddizione. Probabilmente avevi già dei dubbi
Per il resto solo tu puoi sapere se riesci a perdonarlo
Che tu sia delusa lo capisco. 
Benvenuta


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

scusate se fra 20 minuti interrompo la discussione ma il cretino sta' tornando a casa di tutta fretta x chiedere
scusa come un coglione bastonato....io prevedo di farlo ritornare al suo alloggio di lavoro.
grazie ancora per la gentilezza e premura nel rispondermi
scusatemi l'inadeguatezza ma è la prima volta che partecipo ad un forum


----------



## Horny (14 Ottobre 2013)

ti ha tradita con una prostituta?
ho capito bene?
e, quanti anni avete?
come si è giustificato?


----------



## perplesso (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> ad agosto ho collegato casualmente GPS ai rispettivi nuovi cellulari ,in seguito ho controllato il programma in alcune occasioni particolari..ma non ho mai riscontrato nulla di anomalo rispetto a quanto dicesse.
> Martedi sera scorso ho scoperto che è uscito dal suo alloggio di lavoro ed è rientrato alle 2 di notte.dopo mie ripetute
> insistenze ha confessato di aver vagato x la citta' e di aver... dato un passaggio...ad una prostituta.
> bella scoperta dopo 6 anni di amore giurato e spergiurato...che bastardo.


premesso che mi inquieta sempre sta cosa del controllare passo passo una persona,a meno che non ci siano delle motivazioni più fondate.

quindi ora sai che il tuo lui ogni tanto ha l'ormone impazzito e visto che mi pare di capire che non stia nella tua stessa città (altrrimenti che senso avrebbe l'alloggio di lavoro?) si sfoga andando a schiave.

ok,non è divertente scoprirlo e speriamo che sia stato accorto e si sia incappucciato....però il problema mi pare sia risolvibile,se si ha voglia di risolverlo


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ma cosa è sta roba del gps?
Ce l'ho anch'io?

A me invece è successo che è arrivata na rivista a casa...
E dentro ci sono anche io in una foto...

Pensa solo se le avessi mentito...

Una rivista che attesta che in quel giorno e in quell'ora io ero in Fiera a Vicenza....

Pensa se invece ero al Maxim....

Fatta franca ancora una volta...

Ma come fa a controllarmi con il gps?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> scusate se fra 20 minuti interrompo la discussione ma il cretino sta' tornando a casa di tutta fretta x chiedere
> scusa come un coglione bastonato....io prevedo di farlo ritornare al suo alloggio di lavoro.
> grazie ancora per la gentilezza e premura nel rispondermi
> scusatemi l'inadeguatezza ma è la prima volta che partecipo ad un forum



Chiedo venia....ma egoisticamente parlando mi interessa,perche'parte in causa.......come diavolo hai fatto a beccare il cell del coniuge,con il gps????
Grazie!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Chiedo venia....ma egoisticamente parlando mi interessa,perche'parte in causa.......come diavolo hai fatto a beccare il cell del coniuge,con il gps????
> Grazie!


Spiego io? Sai la frequentazione con un informatico .... con un cell GPS attivo si può installare un programmino che ti becca o se sei informatico ci arrivi .... Per vie traverse :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

Figliuoli miei non girate con il gps attivo :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spiego io? Sai la frequentazione con un informatico .... con un cell GPS attivo si può installare un programmino che ti becca o se sei informatico ci arrivi .... Per vie traverse :smile:


Dai che figata..chi ce l'ha?
Ce l'hai?
Provo a mandarti mio numero e poi mi dici dove sono?


----------



## Anais (14 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Chiedo venia....ma egoisticamente parlando mi interessa,perche'parte in causa.......come diavolo hai fatto a beccare il cell del coniuge,con il gps????
> Grazie!


Ma state tranquilli.
Basta disattivare l'opzione gps.
Poi dipende se avete un cellulare che ce l'ha.
Io sul mio lo disattivo sempre perche' l'applicazione consuma batteria.
Ma potrebbe essere utile in caso vi perdeste o qualcuna vi rapisse  tramite gps vi localizzerebbero piu' facilmente.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spiego io? Sai la frequentazione con un informatico .... con un cell GPS attivo si può installare un programmino che ti becca o se sei informatico ci arrivi .... Per vie traverse :smile:



grazie Fiamma!quindi questo vale per i cell moderni,smartphone,etc....solo se accesi dico bene???io quando sono non dovrei,1 attimo prima di farla salire,chiudo tutto....rischio lo stesso???


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai che figata..chi ce l'ha?
> Ce l'hai?
> Provo a mandarti mio numero e poi mi dici dove sono?


No io non ce l'ho ma ho avuto un lavaggio del cervello sull'uso del cell con GPS ....credo sia una specie di fisima maniacale di chi nel mondo informatico ci sguazza per lavoro ... :smile:


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha cinquantaquattro anni ,io quarantacinque.....
in questo istante è fuori dalla porta...ha detto che rimane sulle scale del palazzo...ahahhah che ridere io non 
permetto ad uno stronzo di togliermi il sorriso...nemmeno ora che ho scoperto di stare con un pirla che mi giurava 
amore eterno


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grazie Fiamma!quindi questo vale per i cell moderni,smartphone,etc....solo se accesi dico bene???io quando sono non dovrei,1 attimo prima di farla salire,chiudo tutto....rischio lo stesso???


O chiudi o escludi gps si solo nuove generazioni di cell :smile:


----------



## Anais (14 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Figliuoli miei non girate con il gps attivo :smile:


Anche tenere attivo il Bluetooth non e' il massimo...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> ad agosto ho collegato casualmente GPS ai rispettivi nuovi cellulari ,in seguito ho controllato il programma in alcune occasioni particolari..ma non ho mai riscontrato nulla di anomalo rispetto a quanto dicesse.
> Martedi sera scorso ho scoperto che è uscito dal suo alloggio di lavoro ed è rientrato alle 2 di notte.dopo mie ripetute
> insistenze ha confessato di aver vagato x la citta' e di aver... dato un passaggio...ad una prostituta.
> bella scoperta dopo 6 anni di amore giurato e spergiurato...che bastardo.


Ma almeno è stato sincero no?
Dai su ha combinato na cagata...

Lo sai che io ti avrei detto: Dove vado io alla notte non sono cose che ti riguardino. Vero?

Ma è anche vero che mia moglie in vent'anni non mi ha mai chiesto dove vado alla notte...
E si che io sono un uomo che magari si alza alle tre infila l'auto e non sa bene neanche lui dove sta andando a parare...

Però di notte ho scoperto di quelle robe sul lago di Garda....

Lothar...altro che fagiane...
Allevamenti di quaglie...vogliose...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma state tranquilli.
> Basta disattivare l'opzione gps.
> Poi dipende se avete un cellulare che ce l'ha.
> Io sul mio lo disattivo sempre perche' l'applicazione consuma batteria.
> Ma potrebbe essere utile in caso vi perdeste o qualcuna vi rapisse  tramite gps vi localizzerebbero piu' facilmente.


Vero gps ti mangia la batteria ... Ma anche le app. contribuiscono


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Ottobre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> come si è giustificato?


"Hai presente quella roba? Non chiederti cosa può fare il tuo Paese per te, chiediti cosa puoi fare tu per il tuo Paese? Ecco. Le ho dato un passaggio, per mostrarle i Fori. A quell'ora i bus City Sightseeing non viaggiano più e ho voluto fare la mia parte per risollevare il turismo della nostra amata e sventurata Patria."


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Lui ha cinquantaquattro anni ,io quarantacinque.....
> in questo istante è fuori dalla porta...ha detto che rimane sulle scale del palazzo...ahahhah che ridere io non
> permetto ad uno stronzo di togliermi il sorriso...nemmeno ora che ho scoperto di stare con un pirla che mi giurava
> amore eterno


Ma dei ma che figata...siete grandiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...
Uffi dai...
L'amore è eterno finchè dura no?

Dai alla nostra età chi crede all'amore eterno?

Maddai...magari fuori piove...
Dai si busca un malanno...

Poi credi a me...sulle scale ci sta la donna delle pulizie...
e credimi...sono vogliose quelle...


----------



## Horny (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Lui ha cinquantaquattro anni ,io quarantacinque.....
> in questo istante è fuori dalla porta...ha detto che rimane sulle scale del palazzo...ahahhah che ridere io non
> permetto ad uno stronzo di togliermi il sorriso...nemmeno ora che ho scoperto di stare con un pirla che mi giurava
> amore eterno


be' , per me, tradire con una prostituta,
per di più a 54 anni, non ha scusanti.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

[video=youtube;pYfY7VOqiIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYfY7VOqiIY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> be' , per me, tradire con una prostituta,
> per di più a 54 anni, non ha scusanti.


Ma dai magari è trent'anni che ci pensa...
E ora aveva trovato il coraggio...

Le cavalletteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## lothar57 (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma almeno è stato sincero no?
> Dai su ha combinato na cagata...
> 
> Lo sai che io ti avrei detto: Dove vado io alla notte non sono cose che ti riguardino. Vero?
> ...



Ti invidio.Questa settimana debbo uscire con vecchi (loro lo sono davvero...anche se coetanei)amici..poi forse volevo andare nell''oasi''....be'faccio alla moglie,esco la sera del.....e la sera del......

Con chi?.......perche?.........dove andate??????......Ho dovuto rimuovere l'opzione 2.

Si crede volpe........ma io sono faina......e l'''altra''l'aspetto fuori dal suo ufficio.Assieme agli altri amanti,che aspettano le fagiane........altro che ''cena''fuori.............


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti invidio.Questa settimana debbo uscire con vecchi (loro lo sono davvero...anche se coetanei)amici..poi forse volevo andare nell''oasi''....be'faccio alla moglie,esco la sera del.....e la sera del......
> 
> Con chi?.......perche?.........dove andate??????......Ho dovuto rimuovere l'opzione 2.
> 
> Si crede volpe........ma io sono faina......e l'''altra''l'aspetto fuori dal suo ufficio.Assieme agli altri amanti,che aspettano le fagiane........altro che ''cena''fuori.............


Ma tu digli che sei con me no?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> in questo istante è fuori dalla porta...ha detto che rimane sulle scale del palazzo...ahahhah che ridere io non
> permetto ad uno stronzo di togliermi il sorriso...nemmeno ora che ho scoperto di stare con un pirla che mi giurava
> amore eterno


Qui nella scala del mio palazzo c'è uno che in questo momento sta urlando: "Dai scusa. Fa un freddo tapino. Eppoi sanno tutti che il tuo ex ti cornificava regolarmente. Ora improvvisamente con me hai degli standard più elevati. Mi sembra ingiusto e poco coerente! Dai smettila e apri sta cazzo di porta."

Aprigli altrimenti mando una mail all'amministratore del condominio.


----------



## Horny (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai magari è trent'anni che ci pensa...
> E ora aveva trovato il coraggio...
> 
> Le cavalletteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


eh ma in questo caso, per stare con un simile immaturo
io mi ne prenderei uno di 30, non di 54.


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

Premetto che non ho installato il programma per mancanza di fiducia...anzi avevo una fiducia incondizionata.
il gps serviva in caso di furto o smarrimento dei nostri rispettivi telefoni.
Non mi sono mai sentita trascurata,tradita...questo cretino mi stava fin troppo addosso...ero io quella  che chiedeva

aria...mi soffocava...
ps. adesso dorme sulle scale


----------



## lothar57 (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho installato il programma per mancanza di fiducia...anzi avevo una fiducia incondizionata.
> il gps serviva in caso di furto o smarrimento dei nostri rispettivi telefoni.
> Non mi sono mai sentita trascurata,tradita...questo cretino mi stava fin troppo addosso...ero io quella  che chiedeva
> 
> ...


Dani..esageri....poveretto sono cazzate.e poi metti altro che paura.........non voglio neanche pensare alle conseguenze.io mica carico 1 troia..........


----------



## morfeo78 (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho installato il programma per mancanza di fiducia...anzi avevo una fiducia incondizionata.
> il gps serviva in caso di furto o smarrimento dei nostri rispettivi telefoni.
> Non mi sono mai sentita trascurata,tradita...questo cretino mi stava fin troppo addosso...ero io quella  che chiedeva
> 
> ...


Confermato il mio sospetto. 
Su alcuni smartphone o tablet (che io sappia samsung o apple) hanno un sistema antifurto per ritrovare il cell smarrito o cancellare tutta la memoria.
il gps viene attivato in remoto quando parte l'applicazione di ricerca.
Non l ho mai usato ma pensavo che dal cell mentre ti stanno "ricercando" venga scritto qualcosa..... ma se non se n'è accorto direi di no.


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ieri sera ho chiamato un mio ex30 anni  che non sento da 5 anni, quando l'ho mollato x questo cretino dell'amore
eterno....
il ragazzo mi aspetta a braccia aperte...un ricordo bellissimo di un ottimo amante.


----------



## Sole (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho chiamato un mio ex30 anni  che non sento da 5 anni, quando l'ho mollato x questo cretino dell'amore
> eterno....
> il ragazzo mi aspetta a braccia aperte...un ricordo bellissimo di un ottimo amante.


Ma perché hai intitolato la discussione 'sono cornuta e confusa'? A me non sembri confusa per niente, anzi. Dai l'idea di una che sa perfettamente cosa vuole.


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

Per difendermi devo rispondere attaccando e cornficandolo fino alla morte...quando il suo corpo sara' quasi
alla fine di ogni suo respiro forse a quel punto arrivera' il mio perdono..in fondo con lui ci sono stata bene
mi sono sempre sentita amata.
Non l'ho mai tradito perchè in 5 anni ho sempre rispettato la nostra relazione...da oggi mi sento una persona
libera....


----------



## perplesso (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Per difendermi devo rispondere attaccando e cornficandolo fino alla morte...quando il suo corpo sara' quasi
> alla fine di ogni suo respiro forse a quel punto arrivera' il mio perdono..in fondo con lui ci sono stata bene
> mi sono sempre sentita amata.
> Non l'ho mai tradito perchè in 5 anni ho sempre rispettato la nostra relazione...da oggi mi sento una persona
> libera....


perchè ho come la sensazione che stessi aspettando questo momento?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Per difendermi devo rispondere attaccando e cornficandolo fino alla morte...quando il suo corpo sara' quasi
> alla fine di ogni suo respiro forse a quel punto arrivera' il mio perdono..in fondo con lui ci sono stata bene
> mi sono sempre sentita amata.
> Non l'ho mai tradito perchè in 5 anni ho sempre rispettato la nostra relazione...da oggi mi sento una persona
> libera....


Ahn...qui ti volevo...
Intanto lui questa l'ha solo che accompagnata.
Stando ai fatti.

Mica ha ammesso di averla ciulata no?
Perchè allora si avrebbe 54 anni par gnente...

Ma sentitela...
Tu sono cinque che non vedi l'ora di trovare il sistema di farti l'ex in maniera giustificabile...

Sappi che io ste cose le snaso da lontano..
Sono avvezzo ad ogni dissolutezza....

Le conosco queste situazioni....

Invece una vera fedele dice...
Anche se mi tradirai io non ti tradirò
perchè rinnegherei me stessa....

Invece...

Allora diglielo..
Ora tu entri in casa, ma esco io, e vado a caricare un putano.


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

forse la mia confusione sta' nel fatto che non mi aspettavo questa situazione...che non ci avrei mai creduto
noooooo...è stato un incubo....mi ha fatto troppo male...non lo pensavo proprio.


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

dentro di me non posso immaginarlo mentre inchiappetta una signora di strada..se lo immagino realmente lo devo
uccidere definitivamente..
non è vero che volevo scoparmi il mio Max di 30 anni,comunque non l'ho fatto e non so se avverra' in futuro...
certo che il dubbio non uccidera' solo me...ogni uomo che mi si avvicinera' lo fara' morire di morte lenta...


----------



## Horny (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Per difendermi devo rispondere attaccando e cornficandolo fino alla morte...quando il suo corpo sara' quasi
> alla fine di ogni suo respiro forse a quel punto arrivera' il mio perdono..in fondo con lui ci sono stata bene
> mi sono sempre sentita amata.
> Non l'ho mai tradito perchè in 5 anni ho sempre rispettato la nostra relazione...da oggi mi sento una persona
> libera....


scusa ma, pure tu, mi sembri
di una immaturità che fa spavento.
fossi in te, più che 'sentirmi'
una persona libera, io mi
libererei proprio, alla lettera.
d'altra parte, dici che
ti 'sentivi' amata.
non che lo eri.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> dentro di me non posso immaginarlo mentre inchiappetta una signora di strada..se lo immagino realmente lo devo
> uccidere definitivamente..
> non è vero che volevo scoparmi il mio Max di 30 anni,comunque non l'ho fatto e non so se avverra' in futuro...
> certo che il dubbio non uccidera' solo me...ogni uomo che mi si avvicinera' lo fara' morire di morte lenta...


Ma le ha solo dato un passaggio...
I fatti lo dimostrano no?


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

è ancora sulle scale...ma è passata solo un'ora...conoscendolo (almeno in parte) dovrebbe rimanerci fino
a domattina


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> è ancora sulle scale...ma è passata solo un'ora...conoscendolo (almeno in parte) dovrebbe rimanerci fino
> a domattina


Pover'uomo


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

i fatti dimostrano che ha vagato come un pirla per 3 ore...con "passaggio a puttana"...ma resta sulle scale
tutta la vita se non confessa il resto


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

La verita' è che sono immatura forse,ma ancor piu' non sopporto la solitudine...e lui mi riempiva di attenzioni
giornalmente....mi manchera' da morire.


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

maramaldo mi fai molto ridere..ti ringrazio molto


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> scusa ma, pure tu, mi sembri
> di una immaturità che fa spavento.
> fossi in te, più che 'sentirmi'
> una persona libera, io mi
> ...


Horby sei la mia coscenza..ti ringrazio


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

ringrazio tutte le persone che sono intervenute.....un grande aiuto da estranei in questo momento di merda


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

Un'ora e trenta ... ancora sulle scale.


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao 

dani, capisco la rabbia e la delusione,
ma dove vorresti arrivare con lasciarlo sulle scale?

su, fallo entrare e provate a parlare ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> i fatti dimostrano che ha vagato come un pirla per 3 ore...con "passaggio a puttana"...ma resta sulle scale
> tutta la vita se non confessa il resto


quindi praticamente per te è colpevole ...
e se non ci fosse un resto da confessare?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> scusa ma, pure tu, mi sembri
> di una immaturità che fa spavento.
> fossi in te, più che 'sentirmi'
> una persona libera, io mi
> ...



Ti ti sembra facile liberarsi di  qualcuno?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dani, capisco la rabbia e la delusione,
> ma dove vorresti arrivare con lasciarlo sulle scale?
> ...


quoto ...
ma per lei è colpevole senza scampo...


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> quoto ...
> ma per lei è colpevole senza scampo...



Ciao,

è la rabbia ... anche se non da molti frutti, così. 

forse si calma e ragiona un po' ... 

sienne


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> il mio fidanzato semi convivente mi ha profondamente delusa...cosa faccio?



Solo per esperienza personale posso dirti che ho sbagliato a NON lasciare mio marito quando, poco dopo che ci frequentavamo, mi ha profondamente delusa, poi apparentemente si è comportato bene, ma era solo facciata, ora, dopo una vita insieme lo sto lasciando, visto che tu sei 'solo' fidanzata, ti consiglio di NON rischiare, NON cambiano.

Benvenuta.


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> ad agosto ho collegato casualmente GPS ai rispettivi nuovi cellulari ,in seguito ho controllato il programma in alcune occasioni particolari..ma non ho mai riscontrato nulla di anomalo rispetto a quanto dicesse.
> Martedi sera scorso ho scoperto che è uscito dal suo alloggio di lavoro ed è rientrato alle 2 di notte.dopo mie ripetute
> insistenze ha confessato di aver vagato x la citta' e di aver... dato *un passaggio...ad una prostituta.*
> bella scoperta dopo 6 anni di amore giurato e spergiurato...che bastardo.



Ho letto dopo, una ragione in più per lasciarlo, con il rischio anche di qualche contagio, che schifo!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> i fatti dimostrano che ha vagato come un pirla per 3 ore...con "passaggio a puttana"...ma resta sulle scale
> tutta la vita se non confessa il resto


Posso giurarti che se io fossi lui 
e mi lasci sulle scale...

Tu poi chiederesti che ti modificassero il nick in cornuta e contusa....

Poi ho un debole per te....
Indovina come si chiama mia moglie...

Solo che lei non cala, ma cresce.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> quoto ...
> ma per lei è colpevole senza scampo...


E quel che è peggio, lui deve ammettere quello che vuole lei...

E se sbaglia è un uomo morto...

Così lei dopo la confessione dirà....Lo dicevo io che era così...lo pensavo io che era così...

Pover uomo..aiutiamolo....


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Solo per esperienza personale posso dirti che ho sbagliato a NON lasciare mio marito quando, poco dopo che ci frequentavamo, mi ha profondamente delusa, poi apparentemente si è comportato bene, ma era solo facciata, ora, dopo una vita insieme lo sto lasciando, visto che tu sei 'solo' fidanzata, ti consiglio di NON rischiare, NON cambiano.
> 
> Benvenuta.


Certo che noi cambiamo.cosa credi...

Peggioriamo ogni giorno che passa no?

Però come leggi anche questa qui ha molto da perdere...

Chi le darà le attenzioni?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> è ancora sulle scale...ma è passata solo un'ora...conoscendolo (almeno in parte) dovrebbe rimanerci fino
> a domattina


Ma ci convivete o ha na' casa sto profugo?...

ao' digli attraverso la porta:

Sterminator te dice de sfankularmi ed andartene a casina tua...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho installato il programma per mancanza di fiducia...anzi avevo una fiducia incondizionata.
> il gps serviva in caso di furto o smarrimento dei nostri rispettivi telefoni.
> Non mi sono mai sentita trascurata,tradita...questo cretino mi stava fin troppo addosso...ero io quella  che chiedeva
> 
> ...



Anche mio marito allora dormi tutta la notte sul pianerottolo, ma io non ero in casa, ero troppo incavolata perchè doveva arrivare alle due del pomeriggio del alle 18 ancora non si era fatto vivo, non esistevano i cellulari, nessuna telefonata, ed io sono uscita con delle amiche e di proposito ho dormito fuori. Mannaggia a me che la sera dopo l'ho fatto entrare.


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao 

in questo caso, sinceramente, si ... 

almeno che si spieghi ... 
che riceva la possibilità di dire qualcosa!

se no, che prenda le sue cose, le metta in un sacco
e glieli dia ... 

scusa, dan ... portali un the o un cafe caldo ... 
fa un po' freddo, trovo ... almeno qui è così.

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Un'ora e trenta ... ancora sulle scale.


Minchia che costanza... Il tuo fidanzato è dei Testimoni di Geova? Magari s'è fatto una ragione della tua incazzatura e vuole solo omaggiarti dell'ultima copia di "La Torre di Guardia" (accettala con un sorriso: è estremamente soffice per pulirsi il culo).


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

Abbiamo gia' parlato 2 notte intere...purtroppo nel wek end non sono riuscita a mandarlo via...mi sarebbe mancata troppo la sua presenza...durante la settimana è piu' semplice stare senza di lui...almeno ci provo...non ho risposto al 
cell ai messaggi ,le solite cose...adesso è ancora fuori e dice che prende una coperta dalla macchina.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Minchia che costanza... Il tuo fidanzato è dei Testimoni di Geova? Magari s'è fatto una ragione della tua incazzatura e vuole solo omaggiarti dell'ultima copia di "La Torre di Guardia" (accettala con un sorriso: è estremamente soffice per pulirsi il culo).


Peccato che l'inchiostro sia velenosissimo a sfregio...mica so' scemi del tutto quelli...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao 

scusa, spiegati ... 

il criterio del perché ora sta davanti alla porta, 
è perché durante la settimana riesci a stare meglio senza di lui?

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Abbiamo gia' parlato 2 notte intere...purtroppo nel wek end non sono riuscita a mandarlo via...mi sarebbe mancata troppo la sua presenza...durante la settimana è piu' semplice stare senza di lui...almeno ci provo...non ho risposto al
> cell ai messaggi ,le solite cose...adesso è ancora fuori e dice che prende una coperta dalla macchina.


Azz...c'ha pure 'na coperta in macchina.....sta organizzato...

magari in quella s'e' intrattenuto co' la mignotta...danie', usaje er Luminol...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo che noi cambiamo.cosa credi...
> 
> Peggioriamo ogni giorno che passa no?
> 
> ...



Quando le attenzioni sono infarcite di bugie, meglio sole. Inoltre a 45 anni ne ha di tempo per cercare qualcuno migliore del 54enne puttaniere.

Lei lo ha beccato per caso, ma non credo proprio fosse la prima zoccola che si caricava, sarebbe proprio sfigato.

Certamente lui giurerà che non era mai successo prima, un classico.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Peccato che l'inchiostro sia velenosissimo a sfregio...mica so' scemi del tutto quelli...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ecco la causa di quei fastidiosi trombi emorroidali...
E io ingenuamente che davo la colpa allo strap-on...


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Abbiamo gia' parlato 2 notte intere...purtroppo nel wek end non sono riuscita a mandarlo via...mi sarebbe mancata troppo la sua presenza...durante la settimana è piu' semplice stare senza di lui...almeno ci provo...non ho risposto al
> cell ai messaggi ,le solite cose...adesso è ancora fuori e dice che prende una coperta dalla macchina.



Non cedere, te ne pentiresti sicuramente, fregatene se fa freddo caldo pione o nevica, loro quando tradiscono pensano solo a se stessi.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quando le attenzioni sono infarcite di bugie, meglio sole. Inoltre a 45 anni ne ha di tempo per cercare qualcuno migliore del 54enne puttaniere.
> 
> Lei lo ha beccato per caso, ma non credo proprio fosse la prima zoccola che si caricava, sarebbe proprio sfigato.
> 
> Certamente lui giurerà che non era mai successo prima, un classico.


Ti stai facendo un film in testa
Stiamo ai fatti.

Non devi proiettare sul compagno di un'altra, la tua triste vicenda.

Questo si chiama Aristotelismo.
L'insidia peggiore 

Da cosa pensi che nasca il razzismo?

Dal brutto comportamento di un individuo assurto a tutti i membri di quel colore e di quella razza, di quella provenienza no?

Mio marito è andato a puttane
Mio marito è un uomo
ergo 
tutti gli uomini sono puttanieri.

Ma capisco che il dolore urli nelle tue carni.


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2013)

ma quale coperta, passagli un mocho vileda e che pulisca bene scale e portone


----------



## Horny (14 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quando le attenzioni sono infarcite di bugie, meglio sole. Inoltre a 45 anni ne ha di tempo per cercare qualcuno migliore del 54enne puttaniere.
> 
> Lei lo ha beccato per caso, ma non credo proprio fosse la prima zoccola che si caricava, sarebbe proprio sfigato.
> 
> Certamente lui giurerà che non era mai successo prima, un classico.


quoto


----------



## Horny (14 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ti ti sembra facile liberarsi di qualcuno?


di qualcuno forse anche no.
di un ciquantaquattrenne che mi ha tradita con una
prostituta, sì.
anche se, a dirti il vero,
non sono mai stata con un tipo simile,
tanto per cominciare.


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti stai facendo un film in testa
> Stiamo ai fatti.
> 
> Non devi proiettare sul compagno di un'altra, la tua triste vicenda.
> ...


Mio marito, che io sappi,a NON è andato a puttane, ma non è comunque migliore, è stato un bugiardocronico che per sei anni mi ha raccontato bugie infinite.

Ora sta male e me ne infischio.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Mio marito, che io sappi,a NON è andato a puttane, ma non è comunque migliore, è stato un bugiardocronico che per sei anni mi ha raccontato bugie infinite.
> 
> Ora sta male e me ne infischio.


Tu conosci tuo marito.

NULLA sai

dell'uomo delle altre.

NULLA

quindi vacci piano.


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu conosci tuo marito.
> 
> NULLA sai
> 
> ...



Parli tu che sai sempre tutto?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> di qualcuno forse anche no.
> di un ciquantaquattrenne che mi ha tradita con una
> prostituta, sì.
> anche se, a dirti il vero,
> ...



E per finire?


non è mai facile lasciare anni di rapporto ...
prostituta o no ...
Imho


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Parli tu che sai sempre tutto?


No mia cara
se mi leggi con attenzione

scoprirai che MAI io formulo giudizi sulle persone

e tanto meno sui mariti o le mogli degli utenti di questo forum

Scrivo sempre in maniera popperiana

Ogni teoria è quanto mai vera, quanto più resiste ai tentativi di falsificazione.

Ma cosa lo spiego a fare non si sa.


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Parli tu che sai sempre tutto?



Ciao devastata,

mah, a quanto pare, neanche la diretta interessata sa ... 

ma strano ... come le storie si ripetano, poi, alla fine ... 

comunque, rimango dell'opinione, che lasciarlo così sulle

scale non sta tanto bene ... mi sentirei molto a disagio. 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Mio marito, che io sappi,a NON è andato a puttane, ma non è comunque migliore, è stato un bugiardocronico che per sei anni mi ha raccontato bugie infinite.
> 
> Ora sta male e me ne infischio.



Intanto ...con tutto il rispetto ...

però mi sembra che tu abbia scelto ( per vari motivi ok )
tuvstare con lui...


----------



## Horny (14 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> E per finire?
> 
> 
> non è mai facile lasciare anni di rapporto ...
> ...


qua gli anni non sono molti,
non ci sono figli e non c'è stata neppure
convivenza.
sono persone più che adulte.
uno quasi nella terza età!
indifendibile.


----------



## Horny (14 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Intanto ...con tutto il rispetto ...
> 
> però mi sembra che tu abbia scelto ( per vari motivi ok )
> tuvstare con lui...


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao devastata,
> 
> mah, a quanto pare, neanche la diretta interessata sa ...
> 
> ...



Io l'ho fatto, eravamo giovani, se lo meritava e non me ne sono mai pentita, anzi, mi sono pentita di averlo ripreso la sera dopo.

Come mi sono pentita di NON averlo sbattuto fuori sull'onda della rabbia la sera della bomba, un anno fa, ora invece non ho più dubbi, per me non esiste più, può andarsene quando vuole,  io 'vivo altrove' e sto benissimo.

Pure io mi sono fatta, allora come un anno fa scrupoli, che lui non si  è mai fatto.


----------



## MaiPiú (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ma soprattutto: in tutto questo parlare di 2 notti che ha detto??


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto, eravamo giovani, se lo meritava e non me ne sono mai pentita, anzi, mi sono pentita di averlo ripreso la sera dopo.
> 
> Come mi sono pentita di NON averlo sbattuto fuori sull'onda della rabbia la sera della bomba, un anno fa, ora invece non ho più dubbi, per me non esiste più, può andarsene quando vuole,  io 'vivo altrove' e sto benissimo.
> 
> Pure io mi sono fatta, allora come un anno fa scrupoli, che lui non si  è mai fatto.



Ciao devastata,

si, ti ho letto, lo so ... e so, quanto sei stata male. 

leggo ancora rabbia tra le righe. ma è anche vero, che un anno non è tanto,
se si ha passati una vita assieme. rimani te stessa però. lascia stare lui e pensa a te!

un abbraccio!

sienne


----------



## Sole (14 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> *Anche mio marito allora dormi tutta la notte sul pianerottolo,* ma io non ero in casa, ero troppo incavolata perchè doveva arrivare alle due del pomeriggio del alle 18 ancora non si era fatto vivo, non esistevano i cellulari, nessuna telefonata, ed io sono uscita con delle amiche e di proposito ho dormito fuori. Mannaggia a me che la sera dopo l'ho fatto entrare.


 Minchia. Ma siete delle iene! In senso buono eh... vorrei avere un po' della vostra grinta.
A questo punto penso che l'unica imbecille sono stata io. Me ne sono andata in un appartamento in affitto perché lui piangeva e piangeva e non voleva andarsene. E non ha mai dormito nemmeno sul divano, cazzarola.


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

Grazie Sienne, ricambio, si, ormai penso a me, ma è difficile dimenticare come ha rovinato tutto.


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Minchia. Ma siete delle iene! In senso buono eh... vorrei avere un po' della vostra grinta.
> A questo punto penso che l'unica imbecille sono stata io. Me ne sono andata in un appartamento in affitto perché lui piangeva e piangeva e non voleva andarsene. E non ha mai dormito nemmeno sul divano, cazzarola.



Io vorrei essere stata più iena, invece la iena se l'è scelta come amante, e che iena!

Il mio non piange neppure sotto tortura, e a parte qualche 'ho sbagliato' sotovoce, non ha mai chiesto scusa, e non solo per il tradimento, anche per cose più gravi che hanno danneggiato molto la famiglia. Lui non parla, fa i fatti.


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Grazie Sienne, ricambio, si, ormai penso a me, ma è difficile dimenticare come ha rovinato tutto.



Ciao devastata,

non devi dimenticare. lo trovo nocivo. fa parte di te e di voi. del vero, c'è sempre. 
è solo finito un pezzo del viaggio e ora prosegui con il prossimo pezzo ... 
c'è tanto ancora ... il passato ti tiene solo legata. non ti fa bene!

ps: parlo per esperienza ...  ...

sienne


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ha detto che è stato un cretino sfortunato che non trascorrerà mai piu' una notte senza di me a costo di cambiare 
l'auto ogni anno ,che fra 2 anni sara' in pensione...pensa che incubo.


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao devastata,
> 
> non devi dimenticare. lo trovo nocivo. fa parte di te e di voi. del vero, c'è sempre.
> è solo finito un pezzo del viaggio e ora prosegui con il prossimo pezzo ...
> ...



Mi rincuori, speriamo sia davvero cosi, anche se alla mia età è più difficile. Grazie.


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ha detto che è stato un cretino sfortunato che non trascorrerà mai piu' una notte senza di me a costo di cambiare
> l'auto ogni anno ,che fra 2 anni sara' in pensione...pensa che incubo.



Scusa, che ha a che fare l'auto con il suo tradimento?


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

Perchè tornerà ogni notte da te?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> dentro di me non posso immaginarlo mentre inchiappetta una signora di strada..se lo immagino realmente lo devo
> uccidere definitivamente..
> non è vero che volevo scoparmi il mio Max di 30 anni,comunque non l'ho fatto e non so se avverra' in futuro...
> certo che il dubbio non uccidera' solo me...ogni uomo che mi si avvicinera' lo fara' morire di morte lenta...


Perché scrivi "non è vero che volevo scoparmi il mio Max di 30 anni"? Chi ha supposto ciò ?


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

Cara Devastata un tipo simile a tuo marito l'ho lasciato nella mia villa Liberty 8 anni fa,ora ci vive ancora con la sua
bella.
Per rimettermi in discussione e continuare a credere nell'amore dovevo trovare un uomo per cui ne valesse la pena.
L'attuale cretino del pianerottolo ha dimostrato per quasi 6 anni che io ero la sua vita..martedi è stato difficile
credere a cio' che era accaduto...ma per me era sufficiente una uscita in auto non annunciata.


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> ad agosto ho collegato casualmente GPS ai rispettivi nuovi cellulari ,in seguito ho controllato il programma in alcune occasioni particolari..ma non ho mai riscontrato nulla di anomalo rispetto a quanto dicesse.
> Martedi sera scorso ho scoperto che è uscito dal suo alloggio di lavoro ed è rientrato alle 2 di notte.dopo mie ripetute
> insistenze ha confessato di aver* vagato x la citta' e di aver... dato un passaggio...ad una prostituta*.
> bella scoperta dopo 6 anni di amore giurato e spergiurato...che bastardo.


beh è altruista, dovresti essere contenta dell'aiuto dato


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Mi rincuori, speriamo sia davvero cosi, anche se alla mia età è più difficile. Grazie.



Ciao devastata,

non solo l'età può rendere la cosa difficile ... 

ho un peso enorme ... mi ha messa in ginocchio,
anche se cerco di vedere solo ciò che mi può giovare.
ma ... c'è, tutti santi giorni ... 


sienne


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché scrivi "non è vero che volevo scoparmi il mio Max di 30 anni"? Chi ha supposto ciò ?


Scusami rispondevo a Maramaldo e non conosco molto bene il modo di risposta all'osservazione fatta cosi' 
utilizzo rispondi Generico


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ha detto che è stato un cretino sfortunato che non trascorrerà mai piu' una notte senza di me a costo di cambiare
> l'auto ogni anno ,che fra 2 anni sara' in pensione...pensa che incubo.


Ma la Fornero lo grazia?
Beato lui...va in pensione...

Cioè vai a dormire con lui all'alloggio al lavoro?


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Scusami rispondevo a Maramaldo e non conosco molto bene il modo di risposta all'osservazione fatta cosi'
> utilizzo rispondi Generico


invece devo cliccare Rispondi Citando


----------



## Tubarao (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> ad agosto ho collegato casualmente GPS ai rispettivi nuovi cellulari ,in seguito ho controllato il programma in alcune occasioni particolari..ma non ho mai riscontrato nulla di anomalo rispetto a quanto dicesse.
> Martedi sera scorso ho scoperto che è uscito dal suo alloggio di lavoro ed è rientrato alle 2 di notte.dopo mie ripetute
> insistenze ha confessato di aver vagato x la citta' e di aver... dato un passaggio...ad una prostituta.
> bella scoperta dopo 6 anni di amore giurato e spergiurato...che bastardo.


Per me invece quello che ha detto è proprio la verità, e penso proprio che a quella non ha dato altro che un passaggio (se poi voleva darle altro e tutto un altro paio di maniche).

Perchè dico questo ? Ma perchè se avessi voluto inventare una scusa per nascondere una scappatella secondo te andavo a inventare proprio questa ???

Le cose sono due: o è cretino,o ha detto la verità.


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> beh è altruista, dovresti essere contenta dell'aiuto dato


Mi piace vedere il lato umano delle persone...un uomo cosi' generoso non avra' problemi a dormire sulle scale


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Scusami rispondevo a Maramaldo e non conosco molto bene il modo di risposta all'osservazione fatta cosi'
> utilizzo rispondi Generico


Si Marameo....
Sono Il Contepinceton di Sboronia detto il Maialmondo Squarcialupi 

Per servirla...

E oltre che Maramaldo, sono pure Infigardo...

Aggiungi in Malafede, l'anima nera numero uno di questo forum, 
accusato di ogni nefandezza....

Ma mai inchiodato da prove...

Ecco perchè ti dico...

Pover uomo, riprendilo in casa immantinente
O la maledizione del Conte
si abbatterà su di te...

E SALLO nessuno e soprattutto nessuna
è mai sfuggita alla maledizione del conte.

Ora fai una cosa,
piglia lui, e partite per il putantour

stanate la prostituta
e parlatevi

che in Corso Orbassano a Torino ci stanno le sette meraviglie del putanismo XD
Non ti dico sulla statale 11 tra Verona e Peschiera...

Ecc.ecc..ecc....

Loro la notte sono ovunque e non passa mai un samaputano a soccorrerle....

Le ha solo dato un passaggio...no?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> invece devo cliccare Rispondi Citando


Si rispondi citando giusto :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me invece quello che ha detto è proprio la verità, e penso proprio che a quella non ha dato altro che un passaggio (se poi voleva darle altro e tutto un altro paio di maniche).
> 
> Perchè dico questo ? Ma perchè se avessi voluto inventare una scusa per nascondere una scappatella secondo te andavo a inventare proprio questa ???
> 
> Le cose sono due: o è cretino,o ha detto la verità.


Te l'appoggio...
E se solo se avesse saputo le conseguenze...

Mai avrebbe accettato di darle un passaggio....

Pover'uomo...aiutiamolo....


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te l'appoggio...
> E se solo se avesse saputo le conseguenze...
> 
> Mai avrebbe accettato di darle un passaggio....
> ...


hai ragione, aiutiamolo
un uomo così caritatevole....
un uomo che fa del bene al prossimo, viene subito cazziato


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ora puoi rispondere :mrgreen: Daniela, maramaldo te ne da facoltà ... Ripongo la question?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora puoi rispondere :mrgreen: Daniela, maramaldo te ne da facoltà ... Ripongo la question?


Che parli
che dica la sua

Ma che riprenda in casa quell'uomo

altrimenti sul far del giorno

le scale franeranno.


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la Fornero lo grazia?
> Beato lui...va in pensione...
> 
> Cioè vai a dormire con lui all'alloggio al lavoro?


Lui ci spera nei 2 anni...ma chi ci crede piu'..dovrei dormire nell'alloggio alcuni giorni,alcuni in campagna 
nel wek end,altri a casa mia ..pensa che incubo x 2 anni o piu'...forse è meglio esser cornuta seriale.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> qua gli anni non sono molti,
> non ci sono figli e non c'è stata neppure
> convivenza.
> sono persone più che adulte.
> ...



non lo sto difendendo ...
non trovo corretto non parlare 
non ascoltare...
E partire già con accuse 
poi ogni uno fa le sue scelte eh!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che parli
> che dica la sua
> 
> Ma che riprenda in casa quell'uomo
> ...


In tutto questo a me stona solo il fantomatico max :smile:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai ragione, aiutiamolo
> un uomo così caritatevole....
> un uomo che fa del bene al prossimo, viene subito cazziato


Ma io sono serio eeehhh 

Cioè devo giistificare l'assenza di tre o quattro ore da casa. Devo inventare una scusa per non farla incazzare. E cosa dico ? Ho dato un passaggio a una prostituta 

O questo è un genio del male, o un cretino, oppure ha detto la verità perchè sicuro di non aver nulla da nascondere


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Lui ci spera nei 2 anni...ma chi ci crede piu'..dovrei dormire nell'alloggio alcuni giorni,alcuni in campagna
> nel wek end,altri a casa mia ..pensa che incubo x 2 anni o piu'...forse è meglio esser cornuta seriale.


non capisco perchè continui a definirti cornuta, hanno solo discusso in merito alla legge Merlin


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

horby ha detto:


>



Si è separata?


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io sono serio eeehhh
> 
> Cioè devo giistificare l'assenza di tre o quattro ore da casa. Devo inventare una scusa per non farla incazzare. E cosa dico ? Ho dato un passaggio a una prostituta
> 
> O questo è un genio del male, o un cretino, oppure ha detto la verità perchè sicuro di non aver nulla da nascondere


infatti è un genio.... lui o lei?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Lui ci spera nei 2 anni...ma chi ci crede piu'..dovrei dormire nell'alloggio alcuni giorni,alcuni in campagna
> nel wek end,altri a casa mia ..pensa che incubo x 2 anni o piu'...forse è meglio esser cornuta seriale.


Ma quaale cornuta seriale...
Ma lo vedi che ti fai condizionare

Non con noi è il collocquio ma con lui...

Tu quoque bambolina!

Lui è là al freddo e al gelo
Ma se sapesse che tu in casa anzichè spaccar tutto e far scena

sei qui che ti dileggi con un banfone della mia risma

sfonderebbe la porta...
e ti direbbe ma cosa fai?

Tu non stai bene!


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io sono serio eeehhh
> 
> Cioè devo giistificare l'assenza di tre o quattro ore da casa. Devo inventare una scusa per non farla incazzare. E cosa dico ? Ho dato un passaggio a una prostituta
> 
> O questo è un genio del male, o un cretino, oppure ha detto la verità perchè sicuro di non aver nulla da nascondere


Quoto

ma lapidiamolo ...lo stesso ...
Così sulla fiducia


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In tutto questo a me stona solo il fantomatico max :smile:


Hai parlato con saggezza sputafoco!


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora puoi rispondere :mrgreen: Daniela, maramaldo te ne da facoltà ... Ripongo la question?


Rispondo che sono stata fedele e pretendevo lealta' ...è banale ma ci credevo.


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> ma lapidiamolo ...lo stesso ...
> Così sulla fiducia


ma tu non dovevi uscire col moroso?:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Rispondo che sono stata fedele e pretendevo lealta' ...è banale ma ci credevo.


lui è stato leale, infatti ti ha detto cosa ha fatto


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io sono serio eeehhh
> 
> Cioè devo giistificare l'assenza di tre o quattro ore da casa. Devo inventare una scusa per non farla incazzare. E cosa dico ? Ho dato un passaggio a una prostituta
> 
> O questo è un genio del male, o un cretino, oppure ha detto la verità perchè sicuro di non aver nulla da nascondere


Vedi ad essere maritati?
Eh ma lo vedi?

Te ne dico io una...

Io esco no?
Lei non se ne accorge, chiude a chiave la porta e ci lascia la chiave dentro...

Io torno alle mie ore e mi devo attaccare a campanello, telefono ecc..ecc..eccc...

E lei fa...ah scusa...pensavo fossi dentro...

Ma capisci?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai parlato con saggezza sputafoco!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma tu non dovevi uscire col moroso?:mrgreen:


Mi ha scaricata


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Mi ha scaricata


sta a vedere che anche lui è andato a dare un passaggio :mrgreen:


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai parlato con saggezza sputafoco!


quando stai x affogare non cerchi un tronco di salvataggio?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> quando stai x affogare non cerchi un tronco di salvataggio?


No...
Perchè io sono il tronco

Il tronchetto della felicità.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Ottobre 2013)

Stà storia della porta mi ha fatto rivenire in mente una storia della mia infanzia. Avevo circa 12 o 13 anni credo, e quel giorno feci incazzare mia madre di brutto. Quando ritornò mio padre lei ovviamente riferì tutto e io, nonostante mio padre non mi avesse mai messo una mano addosso me la vidi veramente brutta e mi chiusi a chiave in bagno.

Il dialogo che segui:

Papà: Esci
Piccolo Tubarao: No
P: Ho detto esci.
PT: Ho detto no.
P: Conto fino a 10 esci.
PT: No.
P: 1
P: 2
PT: Tanto nun esco.
P: Se a 10 non sei uscito, sfondo la porta, e allora nun te meno solo perchè hai fatto incazzà tu madre, ma te meno pure perchè m'hai fatto rompe la porta.
PT: Tanto nun c'hai coraggio.

Al 6 ero sicuro che non avrebbe sfondato nessuna porta
Al 7 questa mia certezza cominciò a incrinarsi.
Al 8 ero sicuro che avrebbe sfondato la porta.
Al 9 sono uscito.

Al 10 ho preso una cinquina che stò ancora girando come un trottola. La prima volta che mio padre mi diede uno schiaffo, il secondo qualche anno dopo. Poi basta.

Quindi Daniela.....apri stà porta dai


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> quando stai x affogare non cerchi un tronco di salvataggio?


un tronco?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sta a vedere che anche lui è andato a dare un passaggio :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi ad essere maritati?
> Eh ma lo vedi?
> 
> Te ne dico io una...
> ...



Ti capisco!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> quando stai x affogare non cerchi un tronco di salvataggio?


Hai fortuna che oscuro non c'è una battuta così difficilmente se la farebbe scappare :mrgreen: Comunque veniamo al dunque hai nostalgia di max 30enne?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ti capisco!


Per fortuna esisti...
cioè scusa se esisto...

Ma porc...
ah ecco ci sono

grazie di esistere...


----------



## Aleksander (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa è sta roba del gps?
> Ce l'ho anch'io?
> 
> A me invece è successo che è arrivata na rivista a casa...
> ...


Ma sei un traditore?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Aleksander ha detto:


> Ma sei un traditore?


No.
Un maialmondo.


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> ma lapidiamolo ...lo stesso ...
> Così sulla fiducia


Lui dice che vuol pagare il conto che gli spetta non quello non dovuto..ma chi gli crede adesso?


----------



## MaiPiú (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> quando stai x affogare non cerchi un tronco di salvataggio?


Subito l'avevo pensato anch'io.
Poi ti rendi conto che non aggiusta nulla, anzi peggiora solo la situazione.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Lui dice che vuol pagare il conto che gli spetta non quello non dovuto..ma chi gli crede adesso?


Embè?


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Lui dice che vuol pagare il conto che gli spetta non quello non dovuto..ma chi gli crede adesso?


ecchè, siamo al ristorante?


----------



## Tubarao (14 Ottobre 2013)

[video=youtube;cezv0sdjoUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cezv0sdjoUc[/video]

E dai......fallo trasire


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> un tronco?


volevo dire un rametto..contento


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Lui dice che vuol pagare il conto che gli spetta non quello non dovuto..ma chi gli crede adesso?


e cosa intende con il conto dovuto?


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> volevo dire un rametto..contento


chiamalo come vuoi, è sempre una cosa dura :rotfl:


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè?


Il punto è....abbiamo a che fare con un puttaniere seriale o con un cretino sprovveduto?....o forse con tutti e due


----------



## perplesso (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Il punto è....abbiamo a che fare con un puttaniere seriale o con un cretino sprovveduto?....o forse con tutti e due


le 2 ipotesi sono inconciliabili.  tu cosa preferiresti?


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> chiamalo come vuoi, è sempre una cosa dura :rotfl:



Tronco, ramo, rametto, cosa dura, l'importante è desiderarlo e stare bene, chiodo schiacciachiodo, e vaffanculo i traditori.


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> chiamalo come vuoi, è sempre una cosa dura :rotfl:


i rametti si piegano sciocchino


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> le 2 ipotesi sono inconciliabili. tu cosa preferiresti?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

Aleksander ha detto:


> Ma sei un traditore?



ma che domande ad un Conte...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> i rametti si piegano sciocchino


In verità si spezzano pure


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> i rametti si piegano sciocchino


 non ci avevo pensato :rotfl:


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> e cosa intende con il conto dovuto?


L'episodio della sua uscita del "passaggio alla signorina" non altro...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sta a vedere che anche lui è andato a dare un passaggio :mrgreen:



Dici ?
pazienza ...
piango un po'a domani passa ...

ne ho un'altro pronto eh!


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> L'episodio della sua uscita del "passaggio alla signorina" non altro...


sei un ingenua o sbaglio?


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Dici ?
> pazienza ...
> piango un po'a domani passa ...
> 
> ne ho un'altro pronto eh!


se ne hai un altro pronto, perchè piangere


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> le 2 ipotesi sono inconciliabili.  tu cosa preferiresti?


Il cretino sprovveduto...quello che conosco io


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Il cretino sprovveduto...quello che conosco io


di solito i cretini sprovveduti non danno emozioni


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> L'episodio della sua uscita del "passaggio alla signorina" non altro...



Si è fatto cantare la ninnananna?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se ne hai un altro pronto, perchè piangere


cosi perché è un rito che si fa...
non piu?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Il punto è....abbiamo a che fare con un puttaniere seriale o con un cretino sprovveduto?....o forse con tutti e due


No con nessuno dei due.
Solo con uno che ha dato un passaggio ad una prostituta.


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> cosi perché è un rito che si fa...
> non piu?


è un modo per farsi coccolare
oggi è demodè


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> di solito i cretini sprovveduti non danno emozioni


Cretino ma molto colto...la cultura mi emoziona sempre


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Cretino ma molto colto...la cultura mi emoziona sempre


come fa un cretino ad essere colto?
forse la tua emozione non dipende dalla CULtura


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Si è fatto cantare la ninnananna?


difficile credere altro...troppo doloroso x crederlo


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> difficile credere altro...troppo doloroso x crederlo



A chi lo dici, solo che a furia di chiudere gli occhi le corna raggiungono dimensioni insostenibili.


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> come fa un cretino ad essere colto?
> forse la tua emozione non dipende dalla CULtura


forse no


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> forse no


bene
mi dai ragione quindi


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai fortuna che oscuro non c'è una battuta così difficilmente se la farebbe scappare :mrgreen: Comunque veniamo al dunque hai nostalgia di max 30enne?


nessuna nostalgia


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> nessuna nostalgia


Ok quindi puoi concentrarti su ciò che intendi fare con l'uomo fuori dal pianerottolo


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No con nessuno dei due.
> Solo con uno che ha dato un passaggio ad una prostituta.


io salgo solo sulla mia macchina ...non si sa mai...


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok quindi puoi concentrarti su ciò che intendi fare con l'uomo fuori dal pianerottolo


la strega che è in me vorrebbe vederlo vacillare....la bimba buona gli darebbe ancora una possibilita'...non subito


----------



## perplesso (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Cretino ma molto colto...la cultura mi emoziona sempre


un cretino colto è come uno juventino che capisca di calcio.   non esiste in natura.


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> io salgo solo sulla mia macchina ...non si sa mai...


così lui ha sempre un posto libero al suo fianco


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> un cretino colto è come uno juventino che capisca di calcio. non esiste in natura.


str..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> la strega che è in me vorrebbe vederlo vacillare....la bimba buona gli darebbe ancora una possibilita'*...non subito*


*


*appena ha lasciato la prostituta... è più stimolante


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok quindi puoi concentrarti su ciò che intendi fare con l'uomo fuori dal pianerottolo[/QUOT
> 
> se rimango a casa mia rischia di dormire tutte le notti fuori.....domani sera torno in campagna.


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> un cretino colto è come uno juventino che capisca di calcio.   non esiste in natura.


lascia perdere è pure juventino...piu' sfigato di cosi':rotfl:


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ok quindi puoi concentrarti su ciò che intendi fare con l'uomo fuori dal pianerottolo[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> così lui ha sempre un posto libero al suo fianco


lui sale sulla mia..guido io


----------



## perplesso (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> lascia perdere è pure juventino...piu' sfigato di cosi':rotfl:


se vuoi,vengo a porre fine alle sue sofferenze per sempre.....un gobbo in meno a giro è sempre un gobbo in meno a giro


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vuoi,vengo a porre fine alle sue sofferenze per sempre.....un gobbo in meno a giro è sempre un gobbo in meno a giro


Assolutamente si


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vuoi,vengo a porre fine alle sue sofferenze per sempre.....un gobbo in meno a giro è sempre un gobbo in meno a giro


ciò significa che ti fanno paura


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Assolutamente si


hei dolcina, hai perso la fidanzata?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hei dolcina, hai perso la fidanzata?


Io non ci parlo con te


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io non ci parlo con te


perchè non mi parli?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè non mi parli?


Perche per colpa tua adesso mi arrivano le email dei testimoni di geova e non mi hai ancora spiegato ranzare ls caciotta. ..


----------



## perplesso (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ciò significa che ti fanno paura


ho paura di cose più serie di un gobbo,fidati


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Perche per colpa tua adesso mi arrivano le email dei testimoni di geova e non mi hai ancora spiegato ranzare ls caciotta. ..


te lo spiego se mi fai fare un po di ciupa ciupa


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho paura di cose più serie di un gobbo,fidati


immagino, era una battuta


----------



## danielacala (14 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> danielacala ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Gli lasci la casa in città?
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> te lo spiego se mi fai fare un po di ciupa ciupa


 e' cosi eh? Sono un oggetto io...certo no...
Spietato


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' cosi eh? Sono un oggetto io...certo no...
> Spietato


non travisare
infatti non parlavo dite ma del tuo ciupa ciupa


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non travisare
> infatti non parlavo dite ma del tuo ciupa ciupa
> 
> Io te lo do se tu mi spieghi


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> devastata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > danielacala ha detto:
> ...


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non travisare
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> miss acacia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non mi sono ancora spiegato...
> ...


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lo vedi!!!! L OGGETTO.
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> miss acacia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ok cosa vuoi sapere?
> ...


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ranzare
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> miss acacia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ranzare?
> ...


----------



## gas (15 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cosa c entra la caciotta allora?
> ...


----------



## danielacala (15 Ottobre 2013)

Alle 24 vado a dormire....
chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso...
forse siamo stati causa del nostro mal entrambi..
.....un pianerottolo ...una signora di strada..un'autostoppista ...non ti devono cambiare la vita...grazie di tutto a tutti


----------



## Sterminator (15 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ha detto che è stato un cretino sfortunato che non trascorrerà mai piu' una notte senza di me a costo di cambiare
> l'auto ogni anno ,che fra 2 anni sara' in pensione...pensa che incubo.


Nun ho capito....se cambia la maghina ogni anno pe' punizione?....

ma che cazz' de paraculii che ce stanno in giro...minchia pepe'...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (15 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ora sta male e me ne infischio.


Te ne vanti?


----------



## danielacala (15 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> è la rabbia ... anche se non da molti frutti, così.
> 
> ...


scusami sienne ma io non sono riuscita a farlo entrare...alle 6 è ripartito per il luogo di lavoro


----------



## danielacala (15 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ti ti sembra facile liberarsi di  qualcuno?


Molto difficile liberarsi di un uomo prima d'ora gentile ,sensibile ,serio,onesto.colto,attento,servizievole,
amoroso.


----------



## danielacala (15 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nun ho capito....se cambia la maghina ogni anno pe' punizione?....
> 
> ma che cazz' de paraculii che ce stanno in giro...minchia pepe'...


Se non leggi non capisci....le auto le cambiamo x i chilometri....magari paracula ci divento x un 'altra ragione


----------



## Sterminator (15 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Se non leggi non capisci....le auto le cambiamo x i chilometri....magari paracula ci divento x un 'altra ragione


"Ha detto che è stato un cretino sfortunato che non trascorrerà mai piu' una notte senza di me a costo di cambiare 
l'auto ogni anno ,che fra 2 anni sara' in pensione...pensa che incubo."

Veramente avevo letto ed apposta me sembrava una stronzatissima....

mo' ho pure riletto e pensa che de stronzatissime me ne sembrano 2...

siete messi male....danie'...


----------



## Calipso (15 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero gps ti mangia la batteria ... Ma anche le app. contribuiscono


scusa Fiammetta.. per capire: quindi è possibile che ricevento un messaggio quantomeno strano come da internet... si possa aver involontariamente attivato una sorta di localizzatore sul proprio cell?.


----------



## Anais (15 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> scusa Fiammetta.. per capire: quindi è possibile che ricevento un messaggio quantomeno strano come da internet... si possa aver involontariamente attivato una sorta di localizzatore sul proprio cell?.


Si, secondo me è possibile.
Nella fase della separazione, ho notato sul mio cell attività strane.
Ed essendo il mio ex "del mestiere" ho fatto controllare l'apparecchio.
Lo so che sono paranoica ma ero a un punto tale di stress che temevo qualsiasi sua mossa. Poi lui è un tipo di cui non fidarsi.
Infatti mi hanno confermato che ci sono stati effettivamente dei tentativi, falliti, di accedere al mio telefono (tramite internet e wifi).
Il tizio mi ha spiegato poi un pò di cose e cioè che fra le alte cose, possono arrivare dei messaggi strani, in cui si chiede di visitare un sito (messo giù in un certo modo) e magari poi ti si installa sull'apparecchio un virus.
Per farla breve, dice che il sistema di sicurezza di qusti nuovi cellulari smart phone, con interner attivo 24 h al giorno, gps, bluetooh, ecc. sono "aggirabili" piuttosto facilmente da un esperto.


----------



## Calipso (15 Ottobre 2013)

Ma tutto sto casino per una zoccola?...
Tu glieli fai i pompini? 
magari si trattava solo di quella carenza.
Lui timido l'ha caricata e lei per ringraziarlo gli ha fatto un pompino...
chi l'ha detto che se l'è inchiappettata?..

scusate ragazzi ma qua è follia pura... 
lui va a zoccole, le lo scopre con il gps e la prima cosa se pensa è scoparsi l'ex

e per di più lo molla sul pianerottolo con buona pace dei vicini...  

un pò di discrezione santo cielo! 

e infine persino i colpevoli di omicidio hanno diritto di parole...

sono allibita. sarò io che sono un pò retrò ma sembrano due 15enni non due distinti signori di mezza età....


----------



## Calipso (15 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si, secondo me è possibile.
> Nella fase della separazione, ho notato sul mio cell attività strane.
> Ed essendo il mio ex "del mestiere" ho fatto controllare l'apparecchio.
> Lo so che sono paranoica ma ero a un punto tale di stress che temevo qualsiasi sua mossa. Poi lui è un tipo di cui non fidarsi.
> ...


ok.. allora il mio ex amante mi tiene di nuovo sotto controllo... niente di nuovo ...perà nel dubbio gli ho disattivato il gps tiè :rotfl:


----------



## Anais (15 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ok.. allora il mio ex amante mi tiene di nuovo sotto controllo... niente di nuovo ...perà nel dubbio gli ho disattivato il gps tiè :rotfl:


Ma hai sospetti?
Ti ha fatto capire che sapeva dove ti trovavi?
Non cliccare mai sui link che ti arrivano!!
Si infatti, nel dubbio disattiva il gps.


----------



## Calipso (15 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma hai sospetti?
> Ti ha fatto capire che sapeva dove ti trovavi?
> Non cliccare mai sui link che ti arrivano!!
> Si infatti, nel dubbio disattiva il gps.



sisisi... più di una volta... non ho mai cliccato su link strani, ma combinazione, un paio di giorni dopo che avevo preso il tel nuovo... oplà ecco comparire uno strano messaggio da "infobanca" che farneticava scemenze...
Non ha l'andi dello stalker.. più che altro è un pò ansioso inoltre questo gli ha permesso un sacco di volte di sapere se gli dicevo la verità.
non lo ammette... ha ammesso solo che qualcuno aveva preso delle informazioni su di me... del tutto indipendentemente da lui....................................:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma tutto sto casino per una zoccola?...
> Tu glieli fai i pompini?
> magari si trattava solo di quella carenza.
> Lui timido l'ha caricata e lei per ringraziarlo gli ha fatto un pompino...
> ...


quotino

( provo così perché noto che il quoto è portatore di rossi)


----------



## Calipso (15 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> quotino
> 
> ( provo così perché noto che il quoto è portatore di rossi)



:up:


----------



## Diletta (15 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Lui ha cinquantaquattro anni ,io quarantacinque.....
> in questo istante è fuori dalla porta...ha detto che rimane sulle scale del palazzo...ahahhah che ridere io non
> permetto ad uno stronzo di togliermi il sorriso...nemmeno ora che ho scoperto di stare con un pirla *che mi giurava
> amore eterno[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2013)

*Daniela, leggi e ascolta....*

[video=youtube_share;BbgEDM-6aTA]http://youtu.be/BbgEDM-6aTA[/video]


----------



## danielacala (24 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> "Ha detto che è stato un cretino sfortunato che non trascorrerà mai piu' una notte senza di me a costo di cambiare
> l'auto ogni anno ,che fra 2 anni sara' in pensione...pensa che incubo."
> 
> Veramente avevo letto ed apposta me sembrava una stronzatissima....
> ...


passera' cosa devo dirti
un bacio:up:


----------



## danielacala (24 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> danielacala ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lui ha cinquantaquattro anni ,io quarantacinque.....
> ...


----------



## danielacala (24 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;BbgEDM-6aTA]http://youtu.be/BbgEDM-6aTA[/video]


GRAZIE:smile:


----------

